# Questions for the ladies?



## Justthatgurl (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some questions for the ladies on this site.Have you ever left a good man because you thought the grass was greener?Then you realize months/years down the road that you made a mistake and cant live without him.The reason I ask is because I think this is happening to me.My friends told me I was better off but after our divorce I do nothing but think of him.I know he still loves me but what do I do.Has this ever happenend to anyone.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Justthatgurl said:


> I have some questions for the ladies on this site.Have you ever left a good man because you thought the grass was greener?Then you realize months/years down the road that you made a mistake and cant live without him.


I left a very good man not because the grass was greener but because I was afraid. I regretted it very much for a very long time. But life went about its business. And he met and married someone far better for him than I. And I met and married someone far better for me than him. Thankfully we remain friends as he is one of the best people I have ever known.




> The reason I ask is because I think this is happening to me.My friends told me I was better off but after our divorce I do nothing but think of him.I know he still loves me but what do I do.Has this ever happenend to anyone.Thanks in advance.


I carry a special place in my heart for the aforementioned man. But I don't believe in one love. I believe that love is like a cloud that can expand to encompass many many. So the fact that I love my former bf and he loves me, we are not partnered and that is a very good thing.

You make your decisions based on reason and sense. Love is good. Love is important. But it is not the thing of which life is made to the exclusion of all other thoughts and considerations.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

No. I'm very appreciative of what I have. My husband is perfect to me in every way and I would never trade my life with him for anything else. I never cared for the greener pasture on the other side...'cause it's pretty green right where I am. Even when the storms and dry spell come through...I'll wait it out for our greenery because it does come around and it's worth it.

Sorry if I didn't help but I hope you do figure out what you really want.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't but I wandered around in the grass wondering why I was when it wasn't nearly as green as what I had. I don't even think of wandering now, just tending to the garden I have


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't say that I have. I have left brown dried up grass to discover it was greener on the other side.

Do you think it may do some good if you told your ex how you feel. He may feel the same.


----------



## missinglaly (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope you don't mind if a guy chimes in. My advice would be to tell him how you feel. My wife left me over a year ago but I would still take her back if she were serious about it, but, I would never know if she felt that way if she didn't have the courage to tell me. The point is, your husband may feel the same way as I do. He may be hoping and praying that one day you will come back. Divorce really does leave you feeling like a huge part of you is missing.......I don't know anyone that wouldn't want that missing piece back.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it really that grass you miss or just having a lawn in general? Just asking... Have a friend who i think lets the same thoughts float in her mind, out of general loneliness, but it is not really HIM (outside of the connection between him and their kids).

Just sayin....


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I didn't exactly leave him, it was more of a mutual leaving. And yes, I did spend...oh, about 10 years wondering. So, I finally looked him up one day and got in touch with him. We did get back together briefly, and I discovered that there was a very big reason why it hadn't worked before and wasn't going to work then either. 

Until I did that, I'd had this very golden memory of him in my mind, of how he was this perfect Prince Charming and if only we'd made it work before, we would have been so happy together. But when we got back together, that golden memory very quickly turned to...well, whatever the ugly opposite of golden would be. lol

Truthfully, I often wish I hadn't looked him up, because the really great memories I'd had of him from the past ended up seriously tarnished by the pretty awful memories I ended up with from the last go-round. Though the great memories had been tempting, they'd also kind of given me hope that there were great guys out there. That tarnish kind of made me a little untrusting (is that a word?) that any guy could actually be decent. 

I think you should really give woodstock's question about whether it's really him or just the lawn in general that you miss. I know if someone had asked me to think about that before I called up that old boyfriend, I probably would have realized it was just the lawn in general, and never called him up.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Go and ask that goodie back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

